# Welche Papier zum Angeln in den niederlanden



## danielzehner (18. Juni 2016)

Ist naLOR="DarkOliveGreen"][/COLOR]
Hallo liebe Angler,

langem erfolglosen  stöbern muss ich nun doch mal hier nachfragen..
Ende Juli werde ich nach holland fahren, speziell zum angeln wollte ich dorthin..jetzt habe ich auf manchen Internet Seiten gelesen das es reicht wenn ich im angelladen die angelkarte kaufe und auf anderen Seiten steht ich musste vorher noch etwas ausfüllen um diese Karte zu erhalten und/oder sogar in einem angelverein in den Niederlanden sein..
Nun verstehe ich nichts mehr .. zumal ich Anfang letzten Jahres auf gut Glück losgefahren bin und in einem angelladen an der nordküste (wo es diesmal wieder hin gehen soll) eine Karte für Ca 12€ in die Hand gedrückt bekommen habe ..
Nun bin ich aber skeptisch ob dies so rechtens ist und ob es so richtig ist oder ich noch etwas anderes brauche ..
Könnte mit jemand helfen u d mit genau sagen was ich zum angeln in den Niederlanden brauche und evtl. Ob ich an jedem Kanal Fluss, Meer angeln darf ? 

Mir tut es leid dies hier fragen zu müssen aber anders komm ich leider nicht weiter ..

Vielen dank für eventuelle antworten


----------



## feederbrassen (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welche Papier zum Angeln in den niederlanden*

http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/gesetze.htm

Bitte schön


----------



## Tobias1985 (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welche Papier zum Angeln in den niederlanden*

Hallo , du musst einfach in ein Angelgeschäft deiner Wahl in Holland . Dort füllst du du dann deinen vorläufigen Vispass aus . Der Angelshop schickt einen Durchschlag weg und dein entgültiger kommt nach Ca 4-6 Wochen . Der vorläufige Pass gilt 4 Wochen ab Ausstellung . 
Zum Thema Verein : bei jedem Abschluss eines vispasses gehst du automatisch in einen der Vereine . 
Du bekommt ebenfalls ein Buch dazu - Gesamtliste Gewässer , dort sind alle stellen angegeben wo du angeln darfst . 

Am besten erklärt unter : 
Angeln in den Niederlanden - einfach mal auf Google suchen !! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## feederbrassen (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welche Papier zum Angeln in den niederlanden*



Tobias1985 schrieb:


> Am besten erklärt unter :
> Angeln in den Niederlanden - einfach mal auf Google suchen !!
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Wer Lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil,siehe einen Post vorher.:m


----------



## Tobias1985 (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welche Papier zum Angeln in den niederlanden*

Kein Ding 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## danielzehner (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welche Papier zum Angeln in den niederlanden*

Gut vvielen dank für die Hilfe!
Ich werde den vispas Online kaufen..
Ich denke das ist der beste weg, ich hab jetzt mal alles durchgelesen 
Und merke das es ohne ihn nicht geht ..
Nur steht jetzt wieder in anderen Foren und auch in Google allgemein das man für das Gebiet in dem man angeln möchte nochmal extra eine Karte vor Ort kaufen muss..
Kann man das so verstehen, dass es nur in manchen nicht aufgeführten Gewässern (liste mit Gewässern die man zum vispas mit dazu bekommt,) so ist oder man fur
Alle gebiete in denen man angeln will nochmal eine extrakarte braucht zum vispas dazu ?


----------



## feederbrassen (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welche Papier zum Angeln in den niederlanden*

Du brauchst  für Gewässer die im Vispas nicht aufgeführt
sind einen extra Schein.

Noch besser gehts hier :http://www.visplanner.nl/


----------



## danielzehner (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welche Papier zum Angeln in den niederlanden*

Gut dann vielen dank nochmal !!


----------



## YamahaR6 (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welche Papier zum Angeln in den niederlanden*

Ich fasse für dich noch mal zusammen, da ich anfangs auch schwierigkeiten damit hatte.Wie du schon bemerkt hast brauchst du in nl n angelschein, genannt Vispas.Der kostet ca 34euro.sobald du diesen kaufst trittst du automatisch in einen niederländischen verein ein, jenachddm wo du ihn kaufst.auch wenn du den vispas online kaufst (wofür wir dieses jahr noch zwingend eine Kreditkarte brauchten) bekommst du per post zunächst den vorläufigen schein und die besagte Gewässerliste (ist mehr ein Buch als ne Liste)
 In diesem buch sind sämtlichd Gewässer hollands aufgelistet, die die du beangeln darfst, was echt viele sind, umd die die du nicht beangeln darfst.für die die du nicht beangeln darfst brauchst du eine extra vergunigung (oder so ähnlich).ist ähnlich wie bei uns ne tageskarte, was du beim letzten mal wohl bekommen hast.den vispas UND die gewässerliste musst du am wasser immer dabei haben (ich wurde dort schon von der polizei kontrolliert).
Aber anstatt dem dicken buch habe ich mir die App Visplaner runtergeladen, gps an und das ding zeigt dir die gewässer in deiner nähe und markiert dir farblich wo du angeln darfst und wo nicht.
Des weiteren müsstest du dich mal schlau machen was dort an fisch mitgenommen werden darf und was nicht, z.b. sind hecht und all in den nl geschützt.
Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen  und viel spass und tight lines!!!


----------



## YamahaR6 (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welche Papier zum Angeln in den niederlanden*

Ach bevor ich es vergesse!du brauchst um nachts zu angeln ne extra erlaubnis die kostet zum vispas hinzu weiter ca 13euro.ohne den ist nachts angeln strafbar


----------



## HAPE-1909 (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welche Papier zum Angeln in den niederlanden*

... und der Hecht ist in NL eben nicht überall geschützt, sondern von Federation zu Federation unterschiedlich.

Und zum Nachtangeln sei gesagt, das es trotz Nachtangelkarte keine grundsätzliche Erlaubnis gibt, sondern dies (auch mit Nachtvispas) nur an Gewässern erlaubt ist, die eindeutig zum Nachtangeln gekennzeichnet sind.


Wenn du es zusammenfasst, dann sollte es auch richtig sein!


----------



## YamahaR6 (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welche Papier zum Angeln in den niederlanden*

Wow sorry! Berichtigen kannste wohl, so infons kann man aber auch von vorne rein rausrücken herr lehrer.

Aber gut, wieder was gelernt


----------



## Fruehling (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welche Papier zum Angeln in den niederlanden*



YamahaR6 schrieb:


> Ich fasse für dich noch mal zusammen, da ich anfangs auch schwierigkeiten damit hatte.Wie du schon bemerkt hast brauchst du in nl n angelschein, genannt Vispas.Der kostet ca 34euro.sobald du diesen kaufst trittst du automatisch in einen niederländischen verein ein, jenachddm wo du ihn kaufst.auch wenn du den vispas online kaufst (wofür wir dieses jahr noch zwingend eine Kreditkarte brauchten) bekommst du per post zunächst den vorläufigen schein und die besagte Gewässerliste (ist mehr ein Buch als ne Liste)
> In diesem buch sind sämtlichd Gewässer hollands aufgelistet, die die du beangeln darfst, was echt viele sind, umd die die du nicht beangeln darfst.für die die du nicht beangeln darfst brauchst du eine extra vergunigung (oder so ähnlich).ist ähnlich wie bei uns ne tageskarte, was du beim letzten mal wohl bekommen hast.den vispas UND die gewässerliste musst du am wasser immer dabei haben (ich wurde dort schon von der polizei kontrolliert).
> Aber anstatt dem dicken buch habe ich mir die App Visplaner runtergeladen, gps an und das ding zeigt dir die gewässer in deiner nähe und markiert dir farblich wo du angeln darfst und wo nicht.
> Des weiteren müsstest du dich mal schlau machen was dort an fisch mitgenommen werden darf und was nicht, z.b. sind hecht und all in den nl geschützt.
> Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen  und viel spass und tight lines!!!




Die Schwierigkeiten haste offensichtlich immer noch...

1. Braucht man in NL für die meisten Binnengewäser einen VISpas - für die Küstengewässer nicht. Ausnahmen bei den Binnengewässern gibts z.B. in 's-Hertogenbosch: Städtische Gewässer, für die man sich selbst eine bereits von der Stadt unterschriebene Erlaubnis ausfüllen und ausdrucken muß um sie am Wasser bei sich zu haben. http://www.s-hertogenbosch.nl/filea...ren/Schriftelijke_toestemming_vissen_2016.pdf

2. Vereinsmitgliedschaften kosten von knapp über 30 bis knapp 50 Euro pro Jahr (1. Januar bis 31. Dezember). Darin enthalten ist immer der Verbandsbeitrag in Höhe von ca. 20 Euro. Diesen Verbandsbeitrag muß man allerdings pro Person nur einmal pro Jahr entrichten, weshalb es die sogenannte Dubbele afdracht gibt, die einem per Beantragung im Internet den mehrfach bezahlten Verbandsbeitrag zurückerstattet. http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/vispas/contact-service/dubbele-afdracht.html

3. Den VISpas kann man mittlerweile bei einigen wenigen Vereinen online erwerben. https://www.vispas.nl/?lang=de-DE
Eine Kreditkarte ist von Vorteil (man erhält eine vorläufige, 4 Wochen gültige Erlaubnis in Form einer pdf-Datei, die man sich ausdrucken kann), jedoch nicht zwingend erforderlich. Viele Vereine ermöglichen auch die Beantragung der Vereinsmitgliedschaft per IBAN-Acceptgiro, eine Art Einzugsermächtigung. Nachteil hier: Man wartet anschließend auf die Zusendung des VISpas, die direkt von der Wertstellung des Vereinsbeitrages auf das entsprechende Konto des Vereins abhängig ist. Den scheckkartengroßen VISpas bekommt man auch im Falle der Bezahlung per Kreditkarte ca. 3 bis 4 Wochen nach der Beantragung postalisch zugestellt.

4. Auf die Zusendung der o.g. Gewässerliste wird immer häufiger verzichtet, da man sie sich selber ausdrucken kann, bzw. seit 1. Januar 2015 bereits das Mitführen eines internetfähigen Smartphones, auf dem selbstverständlich die VISplanner-App installiert sein muß, gewissermaßen als Ersatz völlig ausreichend ist. http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/vispas/lijsten-van-wateren/

5. In eingen Fällen bekommt man für die Gewässer, die der VISplanner in Braun eingefärbt darstellt, Tages- und/oder Wochenkarten, die selbstverständlich im Vergleich zur jeweiligen Vereinsmitgliedschaft sehr teuer sind. Hier sollte man also überlegen, ob einem die Gewässer nicht vielleicht grundsätzlich zusagen, so daß man sie häufiger befischen mag, was eine Vollmitgliedschaft im entsprechenden Verein sinnvoll machen würde.

6. Fast überall in NL wird das Mitnehmen gefangener Fische nicht gern gesehen. Barsch und Zander sind bzgl. der Mitnahmestückzahlen mehr oder weniger streng limitiert (Infos gibts beim jeweiligen Verein, bzw. in der Gewässerliste). Alle Arten von Karpfen dürfen fast nirgends mitgenommen werden. Ein landesweites Mitnahmeverbot gilt für Wels und Aal. Auf die Mitnahme von Hechten sollte man verzichten. Zwar ist es in eingen Landesteilen erlaubt, ein oder zwei Hechte mit sich zu führen (ja, so drücken es die Holländer aus), allerdings, und jetzt spreche ich aus eigener Erfahrung, sehen die meisten Holländer die Hechte der Poldergewässer wie eigene Haustiere an. Nicht umsonst sprechen sie fast ausnahmslos liebevoll von ihren "snoekjes".|rolleyes

7. Kontrollen durch die Polizei sind in NL kein Kindergeburtstag, obwohl die Beamten, wiederum eigene Erfahrung, immer sehr höflich und doch sehr bestimmt agieren. Es kann sogar passieren, daß man mit vorgehaltener Waffe aufgefordert wird, seine Papiere auszuhändigen, bzw. das eigene Auto für eine Durchsuchung zu öffnen. In abgeschwächter Form geschieht das auch immer wieder durch vom jeweiligen Verein beauftragte Kontrolleure, die sich ausweisen müssen, was sie in der Regel auch ohne Aufforderung tun. Teuer wirds bereits, wenn man sich weigert, den VISpas zu zeigen.

8. Es macht durchaus Sinn, sich unter http://www.visplanner.nl/ zu registrieren und dort seine Vereinsmitgliedsnummer(n) einzupflegen, denn anschließend wird einem beim erneuten Einloggen gemäß seiner Vereinsmitgliedschaft(en) ganz genau angezeigt, welche Gewässer man beangeln darf und welche nicht. Es entfällt also das lästige Aktualisieren nach der Eingabe einer weiteren Vereinsmitgliedsnummer.


----------



## HAPE-1909 (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welche Papier zum Angeln in den niederlanden*



YamahaR6 schrieb:


> Wow sorry! Berichtigen kannste wohl, so infons kann man aber auch von vorne rein rausrücken herr lehrer.
> 
> Aber gut, wieder was gelernt



Gern geschehen.  

Die ganzen Infos sind an sich keine Geheimnisse und recht problemlos zu finden.
Einige Links dazu gab es schon.

Es geht aber darum, das deine falschen Beispiele durchaus zu teuren Späßen werden können.
Wenn man sich also nicht unbedingt zu 100% sicher ist, kann der "gute Wille" auch mal nach hinten losgehen,wenn der Fragende dies einfach übernimmt.

Das kann beim nachtangeln ohne nachtvispas an "nachtgewässern" genauso wie umgekehrt (mit Nachtvispas an einem nicht Nachtgewässer) durchaus unnötig teuer werden.

PS: berichtigen auch nur, wenn es eine nicht zu 100% richtige Info ist - alles weitere kann der Threadersteller ja über den Link in Erfahrung bringen, daher brauch man ja nicht zwingend alles mögliche auflisten (was vielleicht gar nicht relevant ist).  Viel wichtiger ist da -  meiner Meinung nach - fehlerhafte Infos richtig zu stellen, damit niemand unnötig Probleme gibt.  Das ganze war auch absolut nicht böse oder rechthaberisch gemeint. Falls das so rübergekommen sein sollte -Sorry dafür!


----------

